# Linux Games



## CadCrazy (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok MetalheadGautham you are too lazy . So i'am starting this thread for you. A place for all good linux games. 

 *FPS:**
*
*Open Arena*

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/53/OpenArena-Rocket.jpg/750px-OpenArena-Rocket.jpg
​ ​ *Open Arena* is a free and open source 3D computer game that belongs to the "first-person shooter" genre. OpenArena had its first public test release on August 19 2005, the day after the id Tech 3 GPL source code release and also the last day of Quake Expo 2005._ OpenArena_ is being developed using mainly free and open source software. For instance, its game engine is id Software's GPL id Tech 3. _OpenArena_ is entirely free as in speech. The game engine, game code and data are all free and open content.

*Home Page:* **openarena.ws/*
*Download:    Link  Link2*


 
*World Of Padman*

*www.volesoft.com/images/articles/padworld.jpg
​ 
*World of Padman* (*WoP*) is an open source first-person shooter computergame available in both English and German. Originally it was a modification for the game _Quake III Arena_ titled PadMod created in the year 2004. After the source code for _Quake III Arena_ was released, the game became standalone. The idea is based on the Padman comic strip for the magazine PlayStation Games created by the professional cartoon artist Andreas 'ENTE' Endres, who is also the man who made many of the maps included with the game in 1998. The current version runs on an enhanced version of the ioquake3 engine, which is based on the Quake III Arena engine. Most of the maps in the game are lilliput style, and have a commercial-quality level of graphic complexity. Because it was originally a mod for _Quake III Arena_, most of the gameplay is similar. However, there is no Capture the Flag mode in _World of Padman_. _World of Padman_ fully supports bots with a variety of skill levels in both online and offline play for all of the game types included. A single-player mode has not yet been implemented. Players can also record audio and video as they play. The game fully supports modifications, and custom maps can be created.
*
Home Page:* **www.worldofpadman.com/*


*Urban Terror*​ 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2394/2128084432_aae141a28d_o.jpg​ *
Urban Terror* could best be described as a Hollywood tactical shooter; it is realism based to a certain extent (environments/weapons/player models), but also goes by the motto "fun over realism" (fast gameplay and lots of action). This combination of reality and action results in a very unique, enjoyable and addictive game. Urban Terror is available for Windows, Linux and
Macintosh. The current version of Urban Terror is 4.0. Currently working on 4.1.


* Racing :*​ *The Open Racing Car Simulator*​ 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2132/2098910333_54b00f7a5b_o.jpg

*TORCS* is an open source 3D racing simulator using OpenGL technologies. It is runnable on all Linux, FreeBSD, MacOSX and Windows platforms. There are 50 different cars, 20 tracks and 50 opponents to race against. The multiplayer mode can accommodate up to 4 human players. Several of the simulation include damaged models, collisions and aerodynamics like ground effects, spoilers, etc. Development is currently being carried out to enable online racing mode.​ 
 


*Racer*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2128083686_f357fa2b41_o.jpg
 ​ * Racer* is [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]is a free cross-platform car simulation project (for non-commercial use),  using professional car physics to achieve a realistic feeling and an excellent  render engine for graphical realism. Cars, tracks and such can be created relatively  easy (compared to other, more closed, driving simulations). The 3D, physics and  other file formats are documented. Editors and support programs are also available  to get a very customizable and expandable simulator. OpenGL is used for rendering.[/SIZE][/FONT] 

*Home Page:* **www.racer.nl/*
*Download:    Link*
*
*

*Tux Racer*


​ *tuxracer.sourceforge.net/images/screenshots/console_1.jpg

​ * Tux Racer* lets you take on the role of Tux the Linux Penguin as he     races down steep, snow-covered mountains. Enter cups and compete to win the     title! Tux Racer includes a variety of options for gameplay,     including the ability to race courses in fog, at night, and under     high winds.Your journey starts as you compete on local courses. Win and you will     unlock other courses and cups that will lead you to more exciting     and challenging races. Only the quickest, smartest, and luckiest     will win!


 
*ManiaDrive*​ 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2049/2098912729_24fcd92965_o.jpg​ 
*ManiaDrive* is a free clone of Trackmania, the great game from Nadéo studio, and is an arcade car game on acrobatic tracks, with a quick and nervous gameplay (tracks almost never exceed one minute), and features a network mode, as the original. Lots of crazy driving involved.



* RPG**:*​ 
*Planeshift*​ 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2292/2127305675_51b1cfc715_o.jpg​ 
*PlaneShift* is a _Role Playing Game_ immersed into a 3D virtual fantasy world which is fully free to play. Fully free means you will have no surprises of premium content which will limit your gameplay or unbalance the game. There are no limitations in skills, ranks, abilities, items you can gain with your free account. There are no time limits or additional constraints.The virtual world is persistent, and this means you can connect to it at any hour of the day and you will always find players and NPCs wandering the realms. You will be able to disconnect and reconnect again as many times as you like because your character is stored on the server, so you will never have to worry about saving the game. A player can start from humble beginnings and advance to greatness in whatever path they may choose.

* Strategy**:
**Savage 2: A Tortured Soul*​ 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2110/2127306241_928d60bcc2_o.jpg​
*Savage 2: A Tortured Soul* is a fast paced strategy shooter that takes team based game play to another level. Each match is a war for dominance where two teams of 5 to 32 players attempt to destroy each other. It will take more than guns to finish the job. Assume your position as a fighter, armed with swords, guns, and magic; or take the field as a support character that builds, heals, and resurrects fallen comrades.

Feel like bringing out the big stick? Become a siege unit like the Behemoth (a huge animal biped descendant of elephants that takes down buildings using an uprooted tree) or the battering ram to destroy enemy buildings. Always thought you were a natural born leader? Take control as the leader of the action, the commander, who builds, researches, expands, and tactically strategizes your team's efforts. 



* Simulator**:
**Flightgear*​ 
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2023/2128082342_2b29c3cd3d_o.jpg​ *
FlightGear* Flight Simulator project is an open-source, multi-platform, cooperative flight simulator development project. Source code for the entire project is available and licensed under the GNU General Public License.The goal of the FlightGear project is to create a _sophisticated flight simulator_ framework for use in research or academic environments, for the development and pursuit of other interesting flight simulation ideas, and as an end-user application.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

Open Arena
World Of Padman
Tremulous
Urban Terror
Lincity NG
Tux Racer

PS: go to wikipedia and game reviews for some info on the same. give a write up of each game and some screenshots. also give system requirements. best of luck.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 20, 2007)

with categories plz if possible


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> with categories plz if possible


you will get that too, in wikipedia. ecept tux racer and lincity, all are Quake 3 based FPS. lincity is like the sims, and tux racer is a racing game.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 20, 2007)

ok ok its time to sleep. Will do it in morning


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

To be added to thread:

World Of Padman

_*World of Padman*_ (_*WoP*_) is an open source first-person shooter computergame available in both English and German. Originally it was a modification for the game _Quake III Arena_ titled PadMod created in the year 2004. After the source code for _Quake III Arena_ was released, the game became standalone. The idea is based on the Padman comic strip for the magazine PlayStation Games created by the professional cartoon artist Andreas 'ENTE' Endres, who is also the man who made many of the maps included with the game in 1998. The current version runs on an enhanced version of the ioquake3 engine, which is based on the Quake III Arena engine. Most of the maps in the game are lilliput style, and have a commercial-quality level of graphic complexity. Because it was originally a mod for _Quake III Arena_, most of the gameplay is similar. However, there is no Capture the Flag mode in _World of Padman_. _World of Padman_ fully supports bots with a variety of skill levels in both online and offline play for all of the game types included. A single-player mode has not yet been implemented. Players can also record audio and video as they play. The game fully supports modifications, and custom maps can be created.
*
*padworld.myexp.de/thumbnail.php?src=gallerys/action/wopaction_014.jpg&c=1&w=236 *padworld.myexp.de/thumbnail.php?src=gallerys/action/wopaction_013.jpg&c=1&w=236 *padworld.myexp.de/thumbnail.php?src=gallerys/action/wopaction_015.jpg&c=1&w=236

System Requirements:*

1Ghz Processor
512MB RAM
600MB Hard Disk Space
128MB OpenGL Video Card
Keyboard
Mouse

*Specs:*

Genre: First Person Shooter/Third Person Shooter
Mode: Multiplayer

*Links:*

*www.worldofpadman.com/
*padworld.myexp.de/index.php?files


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 20, 2007)

hey try out PINGUS...its a great game...als Barrage....but still I think more games should come in to  linux every week or so...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

hey CadCrazy, if you can't handle formatting and display of the games properly, let a Mod do it. Look at that confused way you posted stuff about OpenArena

My laziness is slowly starting to give way to Horror seeing your post 

PS: no offence, but you seriously need to keep an important worldly topic impressive looking.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 20, 2007)

don't forget to add dependices of the game also..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif


----------



## nach p (Dec 20, 2007)

I just googled and found CS 1.6 for GNU/Linux 
For Howto Click Here And for CS Source click Here
I just found so personally havent tried.*farm3.static.flickr.com/2411/2123379618_69fe59798d_o.png


----------



## Pat (Dec 21, 2007)

*gamesuy.blogspot.com/2007/12/top-10-free-linux-3d-games.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

nach p said:
			
		

> I just googled and found CS 1.6 for GNU/Linux
> For Howto Click Here And for CS Source click Here
> I just found so personally havent tried.*farm3.static.flickr.com/2411/2123379618_69fe59798d_o.png


thanks a lot mate...


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 25, 2007)

i found this in another thread..

*freeonlinefun.blogspot.com/2007/12/top-25-linux-3d-games.html


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 25, 2007)

*Linux Games thread..Even Penguin Passionate can play*

A thread that I posted in Te  If you want I can post it here too


----------



## x3060 (Dec 25, 2007)

why not we make it in good format . it will really be good like "offline Ubuntu "


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 25, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> *Linux Games thread..Even Penguin Passionate can play*
> 
> A thread that I posted in Te  If you want I can post it here too



I'll add it as i find some time to my first post. Thank you for info


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 26, 2007)

x3060 said:
			
		

> why not we make it in good format . it will really be good like "offline Ubuntu "


Go through the link I posted and see the format .. its nicely formatted P


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 26, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> *Linux Games thread..Even Penguin Passionate can play*
> 
> A thread that I posted in Te  If you want I can post it here too


Please do. Hope your idea of formatting text is better than CadCrazy's.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

x3060 said:
			
		

> why not we make it in good format . it will really be good like "offline Ubuntu "


 Abe pehle maine usi style mein shuru kiya tha tab mujhe yeh comment mila



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> hey CadCrazy, if you can't handle formatting and display of the games properly, let a Mod do it. Look at that confused way you posted stuff about OpenArena
> 
> My laziness is slowly starting to give way to Horror seeing your post
> 
> PS: no offence, but you seriously need to keep an important worldly topic impressive looking.


Yeh gautam bahut satkela aadmi hai.Ise kuch pasand hi nahin aata hai. Anyway hum apne bhakton ko khush rakhte hai.
Tell me with some example may be here in your next post. Ab pata chala lazyness kya hoti hai


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 26, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Please do. Hope your idea of formatting text is better than CadCrazy's.


I don't like jabbering much but here's what ou think about it Actually it's the way you think .. I meant that list if better categorised in terms of Games gerne if you know  not saying that Cad's work is bad or mine is better if you look later addons in next pages you will know what formatiing is 

Compiling a detailed list is better than posting in haphazard way ..


----------



## x3060 (Dec 26, 2007)

its looking goooood now..
*www.linux-gamers.net/
here , leach all the games from that site and put it here..


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank god you liked it. Now its the turn of gautam. Lets see



			
				x3060 said:
			
		

> leach all the games from that site and put it here..



Be patient


----------



## x3060 (Dec 26, 2007)

waiting...


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 26, 2007)

Poor guy You have to wait so long  ------


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 26, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Thank god you liked it. Now its the turn of gautam. Lets see


C'mon you waiting for us to start a fight


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 27, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> C'mon you waiting for us to start a fight


don't worry, it looks good. Just maje sure all screens are 640/480

And yes, you can always steal stuff from linux gamers website. Its only called borrowing in opensource world.


----------



## nach p (Jan 1, 2008)

*America's Army*

America's Army (also known as AA or Army Game Project) is a tactical multiplayer first-person shooter owned by the United States Government and released as a global public relations initiative to help with U.S. Army recruitment.

The PC version, subtitled Recon, was first released on July 4, 2002. Subsequently Operations was first released on July 12, 2002. The most current version Overmatch debuted Dec 21, 2006, the SMU GuildHall Map Pack was released Mar 22, 2007, bringing the current version to 2.8.1, and has had many upgrades since Recon. It is financed through U.S. tax dollars and distributed for free. It was originally developed by the MOVES Institute at the Naval Postgraduate School and continues to use the Unreal Engine.

Rise of a Soldier is the subtitle for the Xbox version that was developed by the U.S. Army, Ubisoft and Secret Level. A mobile phone version, published by Gameloft, is also available.[1] An arcade version using light guns is also being developed. 

More Information on:

```
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America's_Army
```

Download on this link the file armyops250-Linux.run 

```
*treefort.icculus.org/armyops
```

How to install, on Konsole/Terminal:

```
su chmod a+x armyops250-Linux.run
```


```
su sh ./armyops250-linux.run
```


----------

